# Wading Pool as Temporary Base for a Cage?



## Nelsons_Mom (May 7, 2012)

I know that I want to build a nice big wooden base on castors for a NIC cage when my bunnies moved back in with me (probably next month). However, I am having trouble deciding on the actual dimensions (between 3ftX6ft, 2.5FtX6.6Ft and 2.5ftX7ft) and instead of buying materials and building when I am not sure yet, I'd thought I'd get a temporary cage.

I know that there are some people who have used plastic kiddie pools as guinea pig cages, and was planning on using a big sized one as the base for the temp cage. I'd have NIC sides. 

Do you guys think that a 5ft diameter one will be big enough for two 4lb rabbits? It's roughly 15sqft?

I'd put some indoor/outdoor carpeting down for traction and such.


----------



## MiserySmith (May 9, 2012)

I've seen the ones people have used for hedgies or guinea pigs.. but I don't think they're large enough for rabbits, unless it's very temporary and they get a lot of out time.
I'd think it being round would effect the size a lot too..


----------



## saidinjester (May 9, 2012)

I think it's perfectly fine for a temp. situation.


----------



## LakeCondo (May 9, 2012)

I'm missing something. Why would you need the pool with an indoor-outdoor rug with rubber backing & the nic panels for sides, ie made into an xpen? I've got 2 such rugs under Honey's xpen, with paving stones holding down the corners that don't have her dig box or litter box & also where the rugs meet.

And were you planning to use the rug on top of the eventual wood base, to protect the wood?


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (May 14, 2012)

When I make the wooden based cage, I'm planning on sealing it with non-toxic wooden sealer before covering it with a textured linoleum. I will then put in some bits of carpet and blankets for added grip. 

The whole reason for the baby pool is the high sides, which would be on the cage I build, too. 

It's new carpeting in the house and anything to limit the daily vacuuming that is required of the xpen c: 

I would think that 15 sq ft would be enough for two buns temporarily, but I'll take everyone's opinion into consideration. I don't believe that ANY store bought cage marketed for rabbits is appropriate, so it's interesting to think of other options.


----------



## Nela (May 15, 2012)

I think the pool is perfectly fine. The only thing I am wondering about is if the NIC panels wouldn't create gaps between the pool and panels but I am sure you can see that when you build it. For the space, it's perfectly fine.


----------



## Dulmit (May 21, 2012)

Hmm, you could certainly get the NIC cubes to fit nice, would be interesting to see a round (Well n-gon) cage. The size should be fine as long as the buns have outside time to play, plus you could add levels to it and that could more than double the sqft. I assume the bunnies are bonded or at least friendly and you won't need to partition the cage. Will want to see some pics.


----------

